# Repairing/healing a construct



## Oryan77 (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm using an NPC Modron from a Dragon Magazine and it says they are constructs.

If the Modron race is a construct, healing won't work on it even if it's made up of organic material also? 

Other than the Craft Construct feat, & the Repair Damage Arcane spells from the SC, are there any other ways for a Modron to heal itself?


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 31, 2007)

Any spell that grants Fast Healing temporarily (the _Vigor_ spells) _might_ work.  (I can't remember if they only target Living Creatures or just Creatures in general)


----------



## Shellman (Aug 31, 2007)

Dont have the magazine, but one question.

Are they living contructs? If so conjuration healing works but only heals half.


----------



## Oryan77 (Aug 31, 2007)

Shellman said:
			
		

> Dont have the magazine, but one question.
> 
> Are they living contructs? If so conjuration healing works but only heals half.



It says that base modrons are only constructs, but an exiled modron is a living construct. They even have a sidebar detailing the traits of a living construct.

So I guess conjuration healing still won't work on a normal modron (or a Rogue Modron).


----------



## Elethiomel (Aug 31, 2007)

You can get oils with the Repair X Damage spells in; they cost the same as the equivalent Cure potions.


----------



## Oryan77 (Aug 31, 2007)

Elethiomel said:
			
		

> You can get oils with the Repair X Damage spells in; they cost the same as the equivalent Cure potions.



Do those appear in any official book? I know I can make it up but I've never heard of those before.


----------



## mvincent (Aug 31, 2007)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Do those appear in any official book? I know I can make it up but I've never heard of those before.



The spell compendium has the spells repair critical damage, repair light damage, repair serious damage etc., and they seem suitable for the general potion guideline of:
_"You can create a potion of any 3rd-level or lower spell that you know and that targets one or more creatures."_

Note: athough the rules don't actually specify; potions are for spells that target creatures, while oils are for spells that target objects.

An interesting side effect of using oils is that non-spellcasting mooks could heal constructs on the battlefield (without hindering the construct by having to pour a potion down it's throat). There could be all sorts of creative uses for this.


----------



## Bob5th (Sep 1, 2007)

Yay for Gnomes running around the battlefield with cans of WD-40.


You might also take a look at the EBCS book for the rules on using Craft skill to repair constructs. 8 Hours work for result -15 hp repaired I think.


----------



## Oryan77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Bob5th said:
			
		

> Yay for Gnomes running around the battlefield with cans of WD-40.
> 
> 
> You might also take a look at the EBCS book for the rules on using Craft skill to repair constructs. 8 Hours work for result -15 hp repaired I think.



Are you referring to the Eberron Campaign Setting book? I don't own any Eberron books. Can someone give me more details on how this would work?

That's something I was looking for. I thought it would be cool for the Modron to be able to use his Craft skill to repair himself. They don't sleep so he could be repairing himself while the party rests.


----------



## Bob5th (Sep 1, 2007)

Well by RAW it only works on Warforged but you could ask your DM for it to apply to any construct.



			
				Eberron Campaign Setting said:
			
		

> Repair Warforged: A character with ranks in certain
> Craft skills can attempt to repair a warforged character who
> has taken damage. A check requires 8 hours and restores a
> number of hit points equal to the Craft check result –15. A
> ...


----------



## mvincent (Sep 2, 2007)

Bob5th said:
			
		

> Yay for Gnomes running around the battlefield with cans of WD-40.



... so _that's_ why the tin man needed Dorothy to put some oil on him...


----------

